# Outlook 2007: I can't find "Lost and Found"



## AnnaJar (Jun 17, 2011)

After I was unable to empty my "deleted items folder" (kept telling me that the Outlook.pst file was still open), I tried various fixes then came upon this post: How to use the Inbox Repair Tools to recover e-mail messages in Outlook 2002, Outlook 2003, and Outlook 2007
I followed the directions until I got to the part where it said that my recovered items would be in the Lost and Found folder. I can't find that folder and now my Mail Folders has most of the files under "Recovered Mail Folders" but they are empty (except for some archived files).
Have I lost all of my emails, contacts, calendar, etc. or are they somewhere that I don't know about? I'm not that computer savvy but usually make do. I wish I'd know that the program planned to delete all of this stuff. I thought it was going to fix things! 
Please help if you can.


----------



## CEM (Jan 5, 2011)

If your pst file still there don't worry. I will come back to you ASAP


----------



## CEM (Jan 5, 2011)

Hi again ;
First of all Shut down your outlook
Find your PST or OST file than right click on it go to properties and restore previous version tab find previous version if you have.Also you can remove and create your account again.What is your service provider live.com , gmail etc. ?


----------



## AnnaJar (Jun 17, 2011)

Thank you for helping.
Where do I find the pst or ost file? I typed them into the search feature (from the start button) and didn't come up with anything.
My email comes though Vermont Telephone. I also have gmail but it all goes to Outlook.


----------



## CEM (Jan 5, 2011)

Hi again sorry for delay ;



Please read carefully ;

If you are keeping Outlook data on your computer, you are using a Personal Folders file (.pst) or an Offline Folder file (.ost). To prevent data loss, you need to know how to repair these files.
If your .pst file becomes damaged, Outlook includes a tool that may be able to correct the problem without your switching to a backup copy. This tool, the Inbox Repair Tool, is installed on your hard disk when you install Outlook.
If your .ost file becomes damaged, Outlook includes a tool that may be able to correct the problem. This tool, the OST Integrity Tool, can scan and repair .ost files. If that doesn't completely solve the problem, you can disable the .ost file and create a new one.
*Repairing a Personal Folders file (.pst)*

You may need to use the Inbox Repair Tool if you open your Outlook .pst file and receive this message:
*Unable to expand the folder. The set of folders could not be opened. Errors could have been detected in the file *_*drive*_*:\Documents and Settings\*_*user*_*\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft**\Outlook\Outlook.pst. Quit all mail-enabled applications, and then use the Inbox Repair Tool.*
* Note * The path to the file specified in the message may vary depending upon the operating system you are using on your computer.







To repair the .pst file


On the *Start* menu, click *Run*.
In the *Open* box, type
 _*drive*_*:\Program Files\Common Files\System\Mapi\*_*LocaleID*_*\scanpst.exe*
where _LocaleID_ is the locale identifier (LCID) for your installation of Microsoft Office. For example, the LCID for English (United States) is 1033. For a list of LCIDs, see Microsoft Office Help.


Click *OK*.
In the *Enter the name of the file you want to scan* box, type the path and file name given in the error message above.
 * Note * You may not be able to use the *Browse* button to locate this file because it is located in a hidden folder.


To change the options for logging errors during the scan, click *Options*. If you choose *Replace log* or *Append to log*, the log file is saved to the same directory as the .pst file.
Click *Start*.
When the file scan is completed, select the *Make a backup of scanned file before repairing* check box.
Click *Repair*.
 If the file is successfully repaired, you will see a *Repair complete* message. If the Inbox Repair Tool was unable to repair the file, you will need to use a backup of your file.








To begin using your backup file as your new primary file


Start Outlook.
On the *File* menu, click *Data File Management*.
Select the .pst that is damaged, and then click *Remove*.
Click *Add*, select *Personal Folders File (.pst)*, click *OK*, and then select the .pst file you want to use as the new primary file.
Click *OK*.
 * Important * You should not rely solely on the Inbox Repair Tool for disaster recovery. A system of regular backups of your .pst file is an important part of preventing data loss. You can back up the file in several ways, including copying it to another location, backing up all of the files on your computer, or by using the Personal Folders Backup utility, available on the Microsoft Office Online site.
*Repairing an Offline Folder file (.ost)*

You may want to scan and repair your .ost if you:


Encounter a large numbers of conflict items.
Cannot open particular Outlook items when offline.
Receive unexpected synchronization error messages (as shown in the synchronization log in the *Deleted Items* folder).
Receive the message:
 *Unable to expand the folder. The set of folders could not be opened. Errors could have been detected in the file *_*drive*_*:\Documents and Settings\*_*user*_*\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Outlook\Outlook.ost. Quit all mail-enabled applications, and then **use the Inbox Repair Tool.*
* Note * The file path specified in the message may vary depending upon the operating system you are using on your computer.
In addition, you might be able to open folders in the .ost but get synchronization error messages that do not go away. This happens when a single e-mail message is damaged and the synchronization process cannot correct it. You can use the OST Integrity Tool to fix damaged messages or to move them so you can synchronize successfully.
* Important * You may need to run scanpst.exe (see the first procedure above) first if the OST Integrity Tool cannot open the .ost file.








To scan and repair the .ost file


Close Outlook.
On the *Start* menu, click *Run*.
In the *Open* box, type
 _*drive*_*:\Program Files\Common Files\System\Mapi\*_*LocaleID*_*\scanost.exe*
where _LocaleID_ is the locale identifier (LCID) for your installation of Microsoft Office. For example, the LCID for English (United States) is 1033. For a list of LCIDs, see Microsoft Office Help.


Click *OK*.
Click either *Scan all folders* or *Choose folder to scan*. If you click *Scan all folders*, this may take several minutes.
Select the *Repair errors* check box.
Click *Begin Scan*.
 
Details of actions performed during the scan and repair are saved as a message in your Outlook *Deleted Items* folder with the subject "OST Integrity Check."
If the Offline Folder file cannot be repaired, you can disable it and create a new one.







To disable the .ost file and create a new one


On the *Tools* menu, click *E-mail Accounts*, click *View or change existing e-mail accounts*, and then click *Next*.
In the list, click *Microsoft Exchange Server*, and then click *Change*.
Click *More Settings*.
Click the *Advanced* tab, and then click *Offline Folder File Settings*.
Click *Disable Offline Use*.
In the *File* box, type the path to the file you want to use as the new .ost file. The default file name is outlook.ost. If this file name already exists, you are prompted for a new name.


----------



## AnnaJar (Jun 17, 2011)

I already used the inbox repair tool as given in the link in my first message. I think that is why I can't find my old inbox. 
I typed this into the run box and it told me it could not locate program files: _*C*_*:\Program Files\Common Files\System\Mapi\*_*1033*_*\scanpst.exe*


----------



## CEM (Jan 5, 2011)

Can you check this link it will help your issue 

Open, change, or close Outlook data files - Outlook - Office.com

Please let us know how is work for you.


----------



## AnnaJar (Jun 17, 2011)

I give up!
This was the at the end of the instructions that I followed in my first post. It didn't produce my inbox just the archived items and my archived sent items. 
Now I find that there are about 20 or more "Google Desktop Toolbar" copies in my toolbar file and I've searched and searched and followed directions for how to get rid of them (including first upgrading then removing google desktop and nothing gets rid of them.


----------

